# registration is up and running



## sisk2684 (Apr 6, 2010)

hi, just registered for the main site successfully, so if you have not yet and want to do it now. who knows if and when it will be suspended again. just wanted to let everyone know who was not informed yet.

edit: tried to post this in the "registration suspended" thread but it was closed


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 6, 2010)

About goddamn time!


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally!!


----------



## Ben (Apr 7, 2010)

So wait, does anyone know what was actually changed about the registration system? I mean, if it took five-six weeks, I would think there'd be some sort of substantial change.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> So wait, does anyone know what was actually changed about the registration system? I mean, if it took five-six weeks, I would think there'd be some sort of substantial change.


 I think the reasons where not technical


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> So wait, does anyone know what was actually changed about the registration system? I mean, if it took five-six weeks, I would think there'd be some sort of substantial change.


Yes.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> So wait, does anyone know what was actually changed about the registration system? I mean, if it took five-six weeks, I would think there'd be some sort of substantial change.



The fundamentals of the process are the same.   You still need a screen name, email address, pwd etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The fundamentals of the process are the same.   You still need a screen name, email address, pwd etc.


Lemme guess?  You now log the users IP?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd like to say that this was a terrible prank to pull on poor Cyberfox and his friend Jose. Imagine pulling down reg for so long just to stop him registering.

You should all be ashamed.


----------



## yak (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing was changed.
There are delays with coding the new registration system due to real life and work related things, so the old system was re-opened until the new one is finished. Or until someone starts abusing it again.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2010)

yak said:


> There are delays with coding the new registration system due to real life and work related things...


The sad truth about being a volunteer developer.  Regardless of which site you're on.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 7, 2010)

yak said:
			
		

> There are delays with coding the new registration system due to real life and work related things...


That's very unfortunate, but quite true. Still, happenings in real like and work are what comes first. These things will come up whichever site you work as a volunteer developer for. But as a dear friend of mine said to me, you gotta do what you gotta do.

Good luck.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

I just registered successfully as well.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Corto (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> So wait, does anyone know what was actually changed about the registration system? I mean, if it took five-six weeks, I would think there'd be some sort of substantial change.


Now when someone registers his IP address is saved, his real-life address is looked up and we then get 24/7 live footage of the new user's home thanks to Google satellites.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2010)

Google is the new Big Brother.


----------



## paprikaparade (Apr 8, 2010)

I just tried to register, and it still said it was suspended on my end... (Also, I'm new here...)


----------



## Kavik_the_wolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's still coming up as suspended *cry*


----------



## Kishuu_Tamashi (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah I waited since february to register and I can`t Â¿why? by the way I'm new here :s.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not up and running, I just got it too


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 9, 2010)

Indeed registration is again offline.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

jayhusky said:


> Indeed registration is again offline.


 
Wow if that's true then I'm lucky I registered in the 20 hour window it was avaliable.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Apr 9, 2010)

What I want to know is how this troll Girlinflated and her other accounts are getting through repeatedly (followed by a ban) and my girlfriend cannot make a new account.  Shes never been banned before nor gotten into trouble.


----------



## Aiuuri (Apr 9, 2010)

Darn..why did it close again D: It would've been nice to have it open again while people actually knew..


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Kishuu_Tamashi said:


> yeah I waited since february to register and I can`t Â¿why? by the way I'm new here :s.


Is this one of FA's trademarked "we're discussing" it moments.


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2010)

>Close registration for six weeks as if someone's going to crash FA while the new registration is being worked on
>Inexplicably open old registration again for one day
>Inform nobody
>Close it again

Furaffinity: Where logic is our most valuable resource.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> >Close registration for six weeks as if someone's going to crash FA while the new registration is being worked on
> >Inexplicably open old registration again for one day
> >Inform nobody
> >Close it again
> ...


I gotta ask, are they trying to sabotage their own website?


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I gotta ask, are they trying to sabotage their own website?


Considering the individuals who are in power: Yes, obviously.


(I'm very subtle.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ben said:


> Considering the individuals who are in power: Yes, obviously.
> 
> 
> (I'm very subtle.)


I'm thinking they're trying to get out of having to deal with FA  and trying to do it subtly.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 10, 2010)

It's up now. Just registered.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> It's up now. Just registered.


They should probably announce it.


----------



## Yoh (Apr 10, 2010)

Every usename I try is taken what is this bullshit?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Yoh said:


> Every usename I try is taken what is this bullshit?


There's 200k FA users


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is this one of FA's trademarked "we're discussing" it moments.



Yep.



Ben said:


> Furaffinity: Where logic is our most valuable resource.



In Russia, FA codes you! (now that's subtle)



CannonFodder said:


> There's 200k FA users



And they all want to be HotFox or FoxLover too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yep.


Wait since I said "we're discussing it" that mean I owe you five dolla-make that ten for saying "we're discussing it"... make that $15


----------



## CyberFox (Apr 13, 2010)

It's "temporary suspended" again, MAKE UP YOUR @#$%ING MIND!


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 13, 2010)

Incoming flood of new people and existing members making pointless seperate accounts for commissions/adult works/groups/etc.


----------

